
Sharing on Social Media: How Twitter Replies Contribute to Emotional Intensity - brahmwg
https://psyarxiv.com/cbv5j/
======
DanielBMarkham
_"...Combined, these two studies reveal emotional sharing processes that may
drive social movements..."_

One of the interesting and cool things about social media is how we're just
now able to observe a bunch of stuff we couldn't before. I have a feeling that
entire disciplines are going to be overturned over the next few decades.
(Obligatory Kuhn reference)

To me this looks a lot like an inside view of mob mentality. We've always
known that mobs are dangerous and evil things -- in the U.S. we did a lot in
the beginning to avoid having lots of democracy -- but we've never been able
to peer inside and see what's actually going on. Looking forward to seeing
more research like this.

~~~
forgottenpass
Social media has huge systematic differences than social interaction
elsewhere. And I mean "systematic" in the systems-thinking definition, not the
definition used on social media as an adjective interchangeable with "wide-
ranging, big deal."

We already see too many journos assume that Twitter is an accurate
representation of something more than the people they happen to sample on
Twitter acting in the context of Twitter. I'd hate to see the social sciences
start making the same mistake.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
I completely agree. We're in uncharted territory here. Most likely there's a
new science being born. For now, however, it's gotta be shoehorned into some
other science.

